# All over sublimated tee using 2 heat presses



## MrElevated (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm just about to get into sublimation. Instead of spending thousands of dollars buying a printer and a 46x50 heat press. Wouldn't it be possible to line up two of the same lower cost heat presses next to each other, spread the shirt across both of them, have two prints overlap the press using a normal wide format printer, and then simultaneously close the heat press to get an all over print? This process could theoretically be done with a regular wide format epson printer and two of the same let's say $500 heat presses. 
This is just a theory I'm just wondering if you pros out there think this is even possible to pull off


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

No, it won't work. 

There are a lot of things that fall apart with your idea. First, two 16x20 presses will not have enough surface area for a full press shirt. Second, $500 heat presses are usually a joke and do not work well for dye sub. A decent 16x20 press that will work for sublimation will set you back $1500 to $2000.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree with Patrick.The idea of using 2 presses probably will not work. BUT you can do sublimation on a 16x20 press that cost less than $1500. I have been doing sublimation since 1997 and have two 16x20 presses neither was in the $1500 range. To do sublimation any press will work that has adjustable pressure and at least 400F temp. A timer is also good although I started on a small press without one. If you want all over sublimation, cut and sew would be the way to go......if you have the $$$.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yea first of all how you gonna press the part of the shirt that falls between the two presses. 
Secondly I think you'll have fun lining up two on a clam shell and you'll need a lot of space for swing aways. Heck doubt you could get two swings right next to each other.
Thirdly when you close one press you'll most definitely move the shirt on the other press so that'll be fun realigning while your timer is counting down.

Pass that joint this way man. LOL.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

using two 16x20 to replace 1 45x50 Amazing math at best.


----------



## MrElevated (Jun 11, 2012)

Well I was just thinking theoretically, and yes I knew the dimensions didn't add up. Anyways I'll just make my way back over to the screen printing side of things. I personally think sublimation is somewhat useless unless it's all over printing, and dropping thousands for the printer and heat press is definitely not what I need at the moment. I was just trying to think of a cheaper way around all of that. Thanks for the laughs guys haha


----------

